# Stalowa & Sradkowa



## Verre

Ребят, помогите, пожалуйста, очень срочно, подскажите, как правильно транслитерировать и прочитать по-русски названия улиц в Варшаве: Stalowa, Sradkowa.
И где правильно ставятся ударения в названии площадь Дионисия Хенкля.

Заранее большое спасибо!


----------



## Thomas1

Здравствуйте!

1) По аналогии с названием города «Stalowa Wola» -- «Сталёва-Воля»: *Stalowa – Сталёва* (Название улиуцы—приглательное в женском роде, эквивалент русского «стальной»—происходит от именительного «stal» (=сталь).)

2) Вы уверены, что «Sradkowa» это правильное правописание? Я более бы ожидал «Środkowa». Но названия улиц не всегда такое, как можна бы ожидать.


----------



## Verre

Да, все верно Środkowa (у меня не было спецсимволов). Подскажите, пожалуйста, что с этим названием делать.
И большое спасибо за помощь!


----------



## Thomas1

Я не знаю именно какая офицяльная транслитерация на русски улицы о названию «Środkowa». Могу подсказать: «Срёдкова», но подождите пожалуйста, что скажут другие.


----------



## Verre

*Thomas1*, большое спасибо за вашу помощь! С официальной транслитерацией какая-то беда: ну, по крайней мере, мне на пару с Google ничего не удалось разыскать  Не знаю, может, не так искал, но факт остается фактом. Спасибо Вам


----------



## wolfbm1

Verre said:


> И где правильно ставятся ударения в названии площадь Дионисия Хенкля.
> 
> Заранее большое спасибо!



Пль*a*ц Диони*зе*го *Хен*кльa  
или
Пл​ь*a*ц *Хен*кльa


----------



## marco_2

Cогласно русскому правописанию это будет скорее _Пляц Диони*зе*го *Хе*нкля _(это конечно не соответсвует польскому произношению, так как в русском языке нет звука, которому соответствует латинская буква "L", есть только *ль *и *л*). Не говоря уж о том, что польский вариант имени Дионисий, т.е. Dionizy (Дионизы) пожалуй не склоняется, но если мы хотим точно отразить на письме название варшавской площади, такой вариант можно оставить.


----------

